# Cheap marine gps?



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

G'day all. I'm discovering that offshore line of sight maps just arent the go (especially at night) so I need to get myself a gps. I cant really afford anything special but something waterproof and accurate would be good. I was thinking maybe a garmin gps 72? Is there anything cheaper? Cheers guys.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i use the garmin GPS72 great little unit, im going to get the mount and fix it to the centre base on my scotty triple bar


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

How much did you get it for and where abouts? (if you dont mind me asking). Always good to have a first hand opinion of something you already have your eye on.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

dad bought it new when they had just been released. So its probably around 3yrs give or take some. I dunno a price but i can vouch for the worth, puts me straight on top of my points at Pt hughes


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a GPS 72, great unit easy to use and has a good sized screen......and it floats.

The garmin eTrex will do the job to if you cant get the 72. Look on Ebay maybe you'll get a bargain.

Just remember if you get one, to open and dry out the battery compartment after you use it. Although they say its water proof it still gets a little bit of moisture in amongst the batteries, which will corrode.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Go the GPS72, I have had one for years, mind you when I bought mine they were 400 bucks.

I have seen them for low 200's or high 100's, I can't remeber, but they're a bargain, grab one.

Cheers


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I got a Garmin etrex for xmas & it has worked very well over the summer.

Easy to read screen, simple one hand operation, accurate & robust. Battery life on 2 AA's has been good. I am using rechargable batteries

I paid $190 from Hunts Marine. If you took your time on ebay you could probably pick one up for $150ish

Hope this helps.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have been thinking about getting one but as i hate carrying to many things (though you couldn't tell looking at my yak) i was looking to combine it with something.
The one i found has a radio GPS combo, here is the link to it on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GARMIN-Rino110-H ... p1638.m122

does anyone know anything about them ? if they are good i'll get one but need to figure out how to do it with cash so the missus doesn't see more money heading out of the account.

edit
just had a look at the specs, the only sacrifice seem to be the screen size but you do get a radio. why can't i have everything ?
http://www8.garmin.com/products/gps72/spec.html
http://www8.garmin.com/products/rino/spec.html


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

GPS72 has got my vote. Can i buy from the US and have it work here or do i need an Australian model? Cheers for the help all!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> GPS72 has got my vote. Can i buy from the US and have it work here or do i need an Australian model? Cheers for the help all!


Theyr'e one in the same. So there is no difference. The tide time function only works on U.S.A. water ways, so it is useless, but everything else is fine. IT IS NOT A MAP BASE GPS. I dont know about warranty, but I havent heard any complaints about them breaking down.
Get a screen protector, as the screen scratches easy. Ram mounts are worth getting to.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > GPS72 has got my vote. Can i buy from the US and have it work here or do i need an Australian model? Cheers for the help all!
> ...


Thanks for the tips there paul!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got the GPSMap76 off ebay for $300 delivered. From a guy in Hobart. It has Australian maps loaded. It was only $20 more that the ones without mapping. Mind you I havent been able to get it to aquire any satellites yet


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gotta love ebay paul. I got my 72 for $150 landed. Wish prices here were as cheap as the US .


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm about to get a GPSmap 60CSx from the US. I'll have to buy the maps as extras but for AUD $350 I ain't gonna complain :shock: . Only a simple shore outline I believe but what the hell, I can load up Shonkymaps or Bluechart and have exactly what I need for half the price locally :shock: !


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Just thought i'd say that it arrived today and within an hour i had most features sussed out. It does everything i want and for the price i think it was ideal. Few comments. If you want to use it as a handheld i wouldnt get it, it's just too bulky. If like me you're going to mount it on the yak its not an issue. Good alert features, i think the anchor drag alarm will come in handy. Also the trip computer and "bread crumb trail" features are nifty (though probably standard on most gps units). Its a shame that some of the features wont work over here though. Once its been out with me a few times i'll try and find a spot to chuck something in the wiki. Definitely a top unit considering the price.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i just got a Magellan eXplorist 400 off ebay 
i paid us$100 including postage ($81 for the unit)
They have more listed so if anyone is after a cheap GPS.

or i found them for us$100 + $26 shipping at:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid ... 00&cat=GPS

i have seen them in aus for between 350 and 550


----------

